# location de film apple tv 2010 trop trop trop  long !!!!



## démo (13 Octobre 2010)

slt
pouvez me donner vos impressions sur la location de film sur la nouvelle apple tv 2010,

car moi quand je loue un film à partir du moment ou je valide mon achat 
( adresse mail + pass ) je dois attendre plusieurs heures avant de pouvoir le regarder ! !

j'attend certain qui parlent de quelques minutes ! ! ! pas chez moi en tous cas

pourtant je suis en adsl 2000 kbits
merci des réponses


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2010)

bsr

Aucune surprise, il faut du temps pour regarder un film via itunes en vod en le download sur mon mac. 

en moyenne 70/100 min.

je ne vois pas pourquoi comme par magie ça serait immédiat grâce à cette boiboite... a la rigueur que ce soit moins long car c'est en streaming ok mais pas immédiat sauf connection web tres haut débit... et encore, j'imagine qu'il peut y avoir des blocages.


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Octobre 2010)

En théorie le streaming ça devrait donner les mêmes délais qu'iTunes, mais du 2000Kbit/s je ne suis pas étonné, la norme étant aujourd'hui de 20Mbit/s a l'achat.


----------



## ciddus (13 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir a tous,
J'ai installer mon Apple tv ce soir, ma connexion internet est minable donc pour la loc je ne suis pas surpris. Néanmoins ce qui se trouve dans iTunes ne devrait pas mettre aussi longtemps a charger, non? Parce-que la chez moi c'est tout aussi long que de telecharger un film a 200k/min. Et si j'ai bien compris le Stream ne devrait pas être concerner par la connexion internet puisque c'est en local, non? Bref si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider. J'ai une livebox un Mac mini le tout en wifi. Merci.


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Octobre 2010)

Ma Livebox en réseau local lorsque je copie d'un Mac a l'autre semble bloquer a 3Mbits/s, c'est peut-être ça?


----------



## ciddus (13 Octobre 2010)

Euh... Pardon je suis un novice!! Ducoup je n'ai pas compris si c'est normal et si ca ne l'est pas que dois-je faire pour arranger ca...?


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Octobre 2010)

Je pense que c'est une limitation matérielle de la Livebox, je me trompe peut-être.


----------



## Mungopark (13 Octobre 2010)

J'ai loué pour la première fois un film ce soir (HD) sur mon Apple TV, le film s'est lancé en quelques secondes et je n'ai pas eu une seule coupure ! Qualité bluffante.

Ma connexion est à 10 méga (Numericable, vitesse mesurée sur speedtest.net) et l'ATV est branchée en ethernet sur le modem.


----------



## jeti (14 Octobre 2010)

slt
chez moi avec une livebox relier en wifi 
sa passe tres bien


----------



## ciddus (14 Octobre 2010)

Oui donc effectivement j'ai une bouille quelque part, car j'utilise streamtome sur iPhone et mes films passe très bien quasi sans attente en passant par la livebox, mais mon Apple tv lui met facilement une heure pour charger un film depuis i'tunes. Alors que la musique passe très bien elle aussi, je peux même avancer ou reculer dans un morceaux tel que je le souhaite sans avoir un seul rechargement. Donc c'est vraiment juste mes films de iTunes qui ne veulent pas passer... :-( et pourtant g essayer toute les conversion Apple. Snife je nage....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2010)

Mungopark a dit:


> Ma connexion est à 10 méga (Numericable, vitesse mesurée sur speedtest.net) et l'ATV est branchée en ethernet sur le modem.



logique
tout dépend de la vitesse du débit et du mode de connexion. En gros quand ta box est en bas, que tu es en wifi, que tu es en haut (mur/portes etc), c'est mort.


----------



## willykyu (15 Octobre 2010)

Non, il y a vraiment un problème depuis quelques jours. J'ai l'apple TV 2010 depuis la sortie, et tout fonctionnait parfaitement. Les locations se lançaient en quelques secondes, et aucun accrochage jusqu'au bout (sauf que les vidéos lues ont parfois tendance à "sauter", même complètement chargées. Une correction au prochain firmware?). Bref, magique. 
Mais comme je le disais, depuis quelques jours, c'est l'horreur. J'ai énormément de mal à regarder une location (compte US ou Fr, même problème). On m'indique un temps pour visionner entre 30 et 200 minutes!!. 
Je soupçonne donc les serveurs d'apple de ramer sévère, puisque toutes les autres fonctions sont quant à elle en parfait fonctionnement (Youtube, streaming mac etc.).

Je n'ai rien changé dans mes configurations, et c'est arrivé du jour au lendemain. Bon nombre d'utilisateurs se plaignent sur les forums d'apple. Dans mon cas, étant donné que ça marchait parfaitement depuis le début et que ça a changé brusquement sans altérer les fonctions indépendantes à Itunes store, je pointerais le doigt vers Apple. Wait and see. Mais la durée des locations ne sont pas infinies.


----------



## nemo62 (16 Octobre 2010)

Ce sujet m'intéresse puisque j'envisage(ai ?) d'acheter l'Apple TV pour la location de film en streaming. Mais habitant en campagne, je n'ai qu'une connection à 1Mo avec en plus réseau en Wi-Fi. D'après vos commentaire je risque de ne pas voir de film "en direct"... 

Vous me confirmez ?


----------



## willykyu (17 Octobre 2010)

Normalement, cet appareil lit les vidéos en direct sans coupures avec une très bonne qualité 720p et 5.1. Bon, il y a des problèmes de sauts d'images pour le moment, réglés je l'espère avec une update. 
Le problème étant que depuis quelques jours, les vidéos ne se lancent plus immédiatement, et mettent des heures à se charger dans la mémoire interne de l'apple TV 2. 
Ce n'est pas normal du tout. Nous sommes pas mal à nous plaindre. Vivement une réponse d'apple.


----------



## gibet_b (17 Octobre 2010)

Je ne sais pas si le problème existe aussi aux US, auquel cas ce que je vais dire ne tiens pas, mais ces derniers temps de nombreux FAI français ont réduit leur débit sur les sites de streaming. Je n'ai pour l'instant rien constater de tel chez, qui suis chez Orange, mais j'ai l'impression que certaines personnes dans des endroits où il y a beaucoup de besoin en bande passante, ont vu leur temps de DL sur Youtube (par ex) devenir infernaux. Particulièrement chez Free je crois.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (17 Octobre 2010)

willykyu a dit:


> Normalement, cet appareil lit les vidéos en direct sans coupures avec une très bonne qualité 720p et 5.1. Bon, il y a des problèmes de sauts d'images pour le moment, réglés je l'espère avec une update.
> Le problème étant que depuis quelques jours, les vidéos ne se lancent plus immédiatement, et mettent des heures à se charger dans la mémoire interne de l'apple TV 2.
> Ce n'est pas normal du tout. Nous sommes pas mal à nous plaindre. Vivement une réponse d'apple.



Salut,

Même constat Apple TV acheté hier, marche nickel, je loue un film début dans 1 minutes... puis... 180 minutes !!

Bon heureusement qu'on peut éteindre la bête et faire autre chose pendant le chargement.

Je pesne que les serveurs sont "full" occupés... Apple devra acrroître la puissance serveur pour répondre à toutes les demandes...

Wait and see.


----------



## démo (17 Octobre 2010)

Vu aujourd'hui 
" VISIBLE DANS 29887 MINUTES "
MDR !!!!!
Pour accéder a son Mac rien a dire , mais pour la location de film ai secours !!!
Perso je regrette vraiment mon achat !!!


----------



## willykyu (17 Octobre 2010)

Alors très bizarre. Aujourd'hui je suis allé tester mon atv2 chez ma grand mère, abonnement free, comme le mien, et là, ça marchait sans problème. Lecture immédiate d'une location toute neuve. Revenu chez moi, même problème, impossible de voir une location immédiatement. J'ai des conditions de lignes optimales. A n'y rien comprendre. Donc je ne vois pas bien comment leurs serveurs pourraient être plus occupés chez moi que chez quelqu'un d'autre. Ça me rend fou.


----------



## Onra (18 Octobre 2010)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple serait fautif sur ce coup là. Je suis chez Free, et hier soir j'ai encore regardé un film en HD et le démarrage est quasi instantané. Pas une seule coupure ni de problème de qualité d'image tout le long de la séance.


----------



## willykyu (23 Octobre 2010)

Et bien, parce que beaucoup de gens ont le même problème, sur différentes configurations, à des heures différentes et que les services hors itunes fonctionnent eux sans problème. 
Mais effectivement, la vérité peut aussi venir d'ailleurs.... X-Files...

J'ai remarqué un mieux depuis 2 jours. Moins de problèmes et moins souvent. Parfois il faut s'y reprendre 2 fois pour un démarrage instantané. 

Bref, Wait and see!


----------



## nemo62 (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Quelques questions aux possesseurs de l'ATV2 :
 - Dans le cadre d'une location sur l'iTunes store, peut-on télécharger le film sur un iMac, puis visionner ce film sur la TV via l'ATV2 ?
 - Idem en important ses propres vidéos sur l'iMac ?
 - Visionnez-vous les photos de iPhoto sur votre TV ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Pour rappel, je ne dispose que d'1Mo par mon FAI (donc streaming impossible), et l'ATV serait liée à l'iMac via AirPort (norme n).


----------



## Mungopark (25 Octobre 2010)

nemo62 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Quelques questions aux possesseurs de l'ATV2 :
> - Dans le cadre d'une location sur l'iTunes store, peut-on télécharger le film sur un iMac, puis visionner ce film sur la TV via l'ATV2 ?
> ...



Oui, on peut voir sur l'ATV2 toutes les vidéos présentes dans iTunes sur son Mac (à condition qu'elles aient un format compatible bien sûr).

Les photos sont parfaites, le seul problème pour moi c'est que la description ne peut pas être affichée dans les diaporamas, c'est pourtant possible dans iPhoto...


----------



## nemo62 (25 Octobre 2010)

Mungopark a dit:


> Oui, on peut voir sur l'ATV2 toutes les vidéos présentes dans iTunes sur son Mac (à condition qu'elles aient un format compatible bien sûr).
> 
> Les photos sont parfaites, le seul problème pour moi c'est que la description ne peut pas être affichée dans les diaporamas, c'est pourtant possible dans iPhoto...



On peut facilement sélectionner les dossiers de iPhoto ?

Et donc il est bien possible de télécharger films et séries sur l'iMac, et de les visionner sur la TV via l'ATV2 (reliée en Ethernet ou AirPort). Quid de la qualité vidéo ? (je possède une TV plasma full HD de 50", et il me semble que l'ATV2 est limitée en 720p).

Cordialement.

PS : j'hésite entre l'ATV2 et un LaCinéma Classic HD...


----------



## Wendy03 (31 Octobre 2010)

willykyu a dit:


> Normalement, cet appareil lit les vidéos en direct sans coupures avec une très bonne qualité 720p et 5.1. Bon, il y a des problèmes de sauts d'images pour le moment, réglés je l'espère avec une update.
> Le problème étant que depuis quelques jours, les vidéos ne se lancent plus immédiatement, et mettent des heures à se charger dans la mémoire interne de l'apple TV 2.
> Ce n'est pas normal du tout. Nous sommes pas mal à nous plaindre. Vivement une réponse
> 
> ...


----------



## trust no 1 (2 Novembre 2010)

Pour moi ca fais 2 heure que mon film seras lisible dans 97 mn ...


----------



## willykyu (2 Novembre 2010)

Wendy03 a dit:


> willykyu a dit:
> 
> 
> > Normalement, cet appareil lit les vidéos en direct sans coupures avec une très bonne qualité 720p et 5.1. Bon, il y a des problèmes de sauts d'images pour le moment, réglés je l'espère avec une update.
> ...


----------



## Silius (4 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour.
Je suis dans ton cas le chargement est interminable voire impossible. Quel regret cet achat !


willykyu a dit:


> Non, il y a vraiment un problème depuis quelques jours. J'ai l'apple TV 2010 depuis la sortie, et tout fonctionnait parfaitement. Les locations se lançaient en quelques secondes, et aucun accrochage jusqu'au bout (sauf que les vidéos lues ont parfois tendance à "sauter", même complètement chargées. Une correction au prochain firmware?). Bref, magique.
> Mais comme je le disais, depuis quelques jours, c'est l'horreur. J'ai énormément de mal à regarder une location (compte US ou Fr, même problème). On m'indique un temps pour visionner entre 30 et 200 minutes!!.
> Je soupçonne donc les serveurs d'apple de ramer sévère, puisque toutes les autres fonctions sont quant à elle en parfait fonctionnement (Youtube, streaming mac etc.).
> 
> Je n'ai rien changé dans mes configurations, et c'est arrivé du jour au lendemain. Bon nombre d'utilisateurs se plaignent sur les forums d'apple. Dans mon cas, étant donné que ça marchait parfaitement depuis le début et que ça a changé brusquement sans altérer les fonctions indépendantes à Itunes store, je pointerais le doigt vers Apple. Wait and see. Mais la durée des locations ne sont pas infinies.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h50 ----------




willykyu a dit:


> Wendy03 a dit:
> 
> 
> > 15 minutes en fibre? c'est très long. Je rappelle que quand l'Apple tv fonctionne correctement (ça dépend des heures) c'est instantané. Fibre ou pas.
> ...


----------



## r e m y (4 Novembre 2010)

Le mieux serait sans doute de poser la question au support technique de l'iTunes Store....


----------



## nemo62 (10 Novembre 2010)

nemo62 a dit:


> On peut facilement sélectionner les dossiers de iPhoto ?
> 
> Et donc il est bien possible de télécharger films et séries sur l'iMac, et de les visionner sur la TV via l'ATV2 (reliée en Ethernet ou AirPort). Quid de la qualité vidéo ? (je possède une TV plasma full HD de 50", et il me semble que l'ATV2 est limitée en 720p).
> 
> ...



Finalement ATV commandée. En attente de livraison...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2010)

Pour ma part zéro pb et pourtant je dois avoir une connexion 8 megas. Je dois dire que j'ai longtemps hésité à prendre une ATV a vous lire (je ne remets nullement en cause vos propos) mais en fait c'est parfait ( pour le moment)

A suivre. Avec prudence bien sur la bataille n'est pas encore gagnée...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2010)

Tests du streaming: podcasts audio et video mais aussi des répertoires photos  : pour tester la bete au maximum j'ai streamé depuis un pc et non pas depuis un mac, histoire de voir si ça fonctionne aussi bien sur tout ordi.  (Toujours via itunes 10 bien sur)

Résultat PARFAIT

L'ultime test sera le streaming d'un film ou d'une video depuis l'ordi via l'atv2 sur la tv, mais compte tenu de la qualité d'ores et déja obtenue 

- en loc de films (attente 20 sec voire moins)
- en streaming audio video photos musique
- écoute de radios web 

Je ne pense pas rencontrer de soucis

Pour l'heure l'ATV2 est pour moi un sans faute, un super appareil.

Tests avec

2 TV

- Philips (rdc)
- Sharp (étage)

les 2 via hdmi, image superbe son excellent, tres réactif, orange internet 8 mégas. Avec au moins un ordi en fonctionement voire 2 en meme temps , pas une saccade 

Si ca se confirme sur la durée c'est un appareil que je vais recommander à ma famille et a mes amis (visionner des photos sur une tv au lieu d'un ordi etc)


----------



## Queerasfolk (10 Novembre 2010)

Il y a du mieux depuis quelques jours...

Au début, la location des films était très très longue, effectivement. Mais ce we j'ai loué deux films, et je n'ai eu aucun délais d'attente (le pop-up "le film xxx est prêt à être lu" est apparu à chaque fois au bout de 20 sec).

Précision : je n'ai loué que du SD ce we, alors que mes premiers tests portaient sur de la HD.


----------



## Tretrebien (14 Novembre 2010)

De mon côté, le streaming des contenus loués sur l'AppleTV fonctionnait parfaitement il y a encore 3 semaines. Maintenant, c'est purement impossible (attente 255min..).
J'ai comme l'impression que mon FAI (Numericable) s'est mis à brider ce type de trafic pour favoriser son offre VoD.
Y a t-il des utilisateurs NC qui confirment? Auquel cas je retournerais illico chez Free?
Merci de vos retours.


----------



## gibet_b (15 Novembre 2010)

Tretrebien a dit:


> De mon côté, le streaming des contenus loués sur l'AppleTV fonctionnait parfaitement il y a encore 3 semaines. Maintenant, c'est purement impossible (attente 255min..).
> J'ai comme l'impression que mon FAI (Numericable) s'est mis à brider ce type de trafic pour favoriser son offre VoD.
> Y a t-il des utilisateurs NC qui confirment? Auquel cas je retournerais illico chez Free?
> Merci de vos retours.



Le problème, c'est que plus ou moins tous les opérateurs semblent brider, visiblement pas partout, le débit pour le streaming... Il y avait un article sur le journal du Geek, il y a quelques semaines.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2010)

quelle honte si c'est le cas. pour l'heure pas de soucis avec Orange (eh oui l'opérateur historique  ; qui n'a pas QUE des défauts...    )


----------

